# MORE power



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Just finished reading a review on Bosch Bulldog impact hammerdrill. I don't think many DIYers will be seeing it sitting on their shelves at $500.00 but it is a 36 volt cordless tool. Amazing how much power the cordless tools are packing now.


----------



## ron schenker (Jan 15, 2006)

Pretty soon they'll be up to 1 mega ultra giga volt
and the 36 volt will be obsolete


----------

